# Safe Glue + Grout + Expanding Foam



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

Do you guys know of any glue, Grout and expanding foam that will be safe for use in vivariums.
I dont want to check every label to see if its non-toxic :crazy:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 27, 2007)

I used Wicke's grout, sealent, foam and adhesive 

As long as you leave plenty of time for the fumes to go you will be okay


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks


----------

